

How College Education Became a Luxury Good - igonvalue
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/08/education/edlife/how-to-raise-a-universitys-profile-pricing-and-packaging.html

======
billias
So true.... I am curious, why there are still people out there... so
successful without a degree? Do you think that degrees are 'overrated' on some
jobs

